# Anybody have any experience with Gretsch acoustics?



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

In particular, the Korean made models. Not interested in the Japanese or Chinese made versions.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

This lack of responses is making me wonder if one of these would make a good purchase.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Bobb, if you have an opportunity to buy one do it, both the Japanese and the Koren models were pretty nice, are you looking at a specific one, and if so which model.And I have to say I tried a Chinese Gretsch the other day at Tom Lee on Three Road and I almost took her home.ship


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking at the Gretsch Sierra G3700(made in Korea) that Tom Lee is selling right now. Jumbo body, single cutaway with Fishman Prefix electronics. It plays great and has a nice full sound, not boomy. To my ears, it blew the doors off most of the other acoustics priced under $1000 including the Larrivee D-03. What bothered me was the lack of information online about this particular guitar, made me think that I was missing something. Of course, the commission salesmen at TL are useless. Why put effort into a $500 sale when the customer might drop a couple grand into a Martin. This Sierra is part of the Gretsch Historic Series which was discontinued a few years ago. Best I can figure is that Tom Lee was able to secure the leftover stock from FMIC at a blowout price.

For those who are not on the west coast, these are currently priced at $499, while "decent" Chinese made acoustics are going at other stores for about $700-$800. 

So back to the question at hand, should I grab one or am I making a mistake?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You ,mean to say I can't come over and play jer yet?ship:rockon:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Well*

So bobb :banana: did you go and buy her yet or are you waiting for the after christmas sale and don't forget we need photo,s and sound clips if you have them.Ship


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Ship, have you had a chance to try one yet? Opinions?

To my ears and fingers, it blows the doors off any other acoustic that I have tried in the under-$1000 price range.

I haven't picked one up yet, still shopping around, but so far, it is the clear winner. Also been waiting for comments from others here but I guess this guitar is a little too obscure.

Personally, I like the look. This one is for sale in Ontario.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep that is a nice looking Gretch bobb, I have played on the one they have at Tom Lee in Richmond ( the Orange girl ), plugged in and just acoustically and I have to tell you I liked it, and if I had more room in my place she might be there now.I am reconverting my music room to dampen the sound and also looking at doing more recording at home instead of travelling around to other friends studio's, but I can tell you its a painful experience so far.ship.......by the way what were they asking for that Gretch Jumbo


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

No idea what classaxe.com is asking for it but the Tom Lee price is $499. Apparently, Tom Lee bought up a large number of the remaining stock from Gretsch. These guitars were part of the Historic Series which were discontinued a couple years ago.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that sure is a nice looking guitar bobb- love the pic #3 on the website you linked too. tobacco burst is my favourite.:smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep that is a killer price, they retailed for a lottttt more when they first came out 2-3 years ago and the on board electronics is pretty sweet, but I just dont have to much room left and the wife has said I cant stash anymore in our bedroom, and my daughters not ready to move out yet,so I wait.ship


----------

